# Portable Grill Advice



## junkhead (May 22, 2006)

Hi, I'm going to be doing some traveling and am looking for a good quality electric portable grill. I've checked out a few on Amazon, anyone have any experiences or suggestions for a nice model to look for.

Thanks


----------



## Andy M. (May 27, 2006)

I don't know anything about them.  Have you looked at epinions.com?  You may find some others who have used one and posted their ratings.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't know about electric grills, but I love the Weber Baby Q for traveling.  It takes a propane cannister and this grill works wonders.  Great for searing or quick cooking like burgers, hot dogs, chicken wings, etc.   Fairly lightweight and easy to handle.   Sells for about $129.00 and worth every cent.


----------

